# Z.Vex Super Duper 2-in-1 vs. Box of Rock



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Which one will rock my face harder? I need something to wilden up my Traynor YGL3. I currently run a TS-9 set for almost clean boost and a vintage Rat for dirt, but I would like some more flexibility between OD settings. 

I'm intrigued by the Marshall tones of the BOR, and the demo video is certainly impressive. Anyone have one, can you comment?

Though the dual boost and master volume on the 2-in-1 also sounds like a brilliant plan. Again, any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

The Box of Rock destroys!! Through the non-master volume side of my YGL it just sings and you get a lot more flexibility (people sometimes compare it to the analogman KOT, never had one myself though). The 2-in-1 through a particularly bright amp (like a vintage Traynor, unless you've had it modded) can produce some rather ear-peircing highs. The BOR is a bit more wide in its tonal range plus you get the boost side of the 2-in-1. 

Id say if your happy with your tone but just want to reach that sweet spot a bit sooner then the 2-in-1, but if you like that Marshall crunch (w/ the added boost available) go for the B.O.R 

Hope that helps
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

I've owned both.

The 2in1 is a great pedal but I wouldn't want to use it for a standalone OD/distortion (not at moderate volume levels anyway) When I first bought it, I thought I could get a good grind by cranking the one control and then bringing the master volume most of the way down. I found that this gave me a very unpleasant sound. It doesn't create a lovely distortion on it's own into a clean amp, from what I can tell. If you are looking for a pure, dual, kickass boost, though...

The BOR is a different machine. The boost side is a modified SHO/2in1 circuit. It is supposed to sound a little more natural and amp-like. This channel follows the distortion channel, so it doesn't drive the distortion (of the pedal) harder, it merely makes it louder. The distortion is awesome but it doesn't have insane amounts of gain. Think ACDC crunch, of course.

I just own the SHO now and run it into a maxed fender with a hotplate. Awesome.

I guess the question is whether you want a JTM sound out of your clean amp or if you want your dirty tube amp to do more, and then more, of what it does already. What amp do you use and how are you using it?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Greenbacker said:


> I guess the question is whether you want a JTM sound out of your clean amp or if you want your dirty tube amp to do more, and then more, of what it does already. What amp do you use and how are you using it?


I'm using a Traynor YGL-3, which is a pretty hard amp to distort naturally, even when it's running wide open. It's only got one channel, so it's clean clean clean so I would definitely need something to dirty it up. It's looking more and more like the BOR is the way to go for me. 

And yes, JTM crunch would be wonderful. I love the Marshall sound when driven, but don't like the cleans, so I kind of want to get away with the best of both worlds.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah. You won't lose much on either of these if you find em used anyway. Enjoy!


----------

